# Todays Idiots In Politics



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama gets beefed-up security protection...*

*Obama: Clinton campaign 'sort of depressing'... *

*







 *

*RASMUSSEN: Clinton's lead in national polling collapse... now Clinton 33 Obama 29; Before Iowa showed Clinton 41 Obama 24... Developing... *

*NYT: Bill Clinton drawing 'sleepy, sometimes smallish crowds' in NH...*

*WASH POST: 'Clinton scanned the crowd as his wife spoke, biting his nails'...*

*MCCAIN, ROMNEY BATTLE IT OUT...*

*REPORT: No Cash For Obama From Denzel, Spike, Motown, BET...*

*Popularity soars - in Germany...*

*Hillary: Putin 'doesn't have a soul'...*

*TO LIVE OR DIE IN NEW HAMPSHIRE...*
 
*Huckabee Delivers at NH Church: 'We have signed up to be part of God's Army, to be soldiers for Christ'...*
 
*Romney: I will boot many illegals in 90 days!*


----------

